# Westfield Paratrooper bike



## Nickinator (Oct 30, 2014)

Can buy this bike if it's worth anything to anybody, pretty rough, not sure what year it is? No blacked out parts. Frame needs straightening, head tube is tweaked to the side a bit, fenders dented up, frame comes apart and has the separate connecting bracket, bike looks pretty complete with headbadge- pic from my iphone of it didn't turn out great, but says Westfield, and Paratrooper. Let me know if anyone has interest and we'll pick it up.

Darcie/Nick


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Oct 30, 2014)

Maybe the bars...the rest ehhh


----------



## izee2 (Oct 30, 2014)

If you pick it up and are parting it out I would take the kickstand. Any seat? If so I could use that too.
Thanks
Tom


----------



## Nickinator (Oct 30, 2014)

No seat.....if we get it will let you know, but unless there is some real interest in it will not bother with it.


----------



## MrColumbia (Oct 31, 2014)

I would definitely be interested in the bars, frame coupling and kickstand. I would be interested in the entire bike (i've bought worse) but the shipping could be a deal breaker. Would need to know what you would sell for to commit. Email me at;

mrcolumbiaman@yahoo.com


----------



## MrColumbia (Oct 31, 2014)

MrColumbia said:


> I would definitely be interested in the bars, frame coupling and kickstand. I would be interested in the entire bike (i've bought worse) but the shipping could be a deal breaker. Would need to know what you would sell for to commit. Email me at;
> 
> mrcolumbiaman@yahoo.com




Oh, and it's a post war model. (46-52)


----------



## Nickinator (Oct 31, 2014)

Will check with the seller again for a firm price Ken and let you know. Thx for the info.

Darcie


----------



## curtis odom (Nov 1, 2014)

I am also interested in this, maybe all or parts. I do need a coupling sleeve for another bike of mine, always want more of the bars, and if the frame has damage I have a special project for that as well.
Curtis


----------



## curtis odom (Nov 1, 2014)

And next to that: is that a Viscount/Lambert with the original "Death Fork"?


----------



## Nickinator (Nov 1, 2014)

curtis odom said:


> And next to that: is that a Viscount/Lambert with the original "Death Fork"?




No idea...PM me if you want me to check it out next time we see the guy.
Darcie


----------



## spoker (Nov 2, 2014)

i looked and thougt i saw ears for a drop stand,would it be post?


----------



## MrColumbia (Nov 3, 2014)

spoker said:


> i looked and thougt i saw ears for a drop stand,would it be post?




No Compax ever made, pre, wartime, military model or post-war ever came with rear drop stands. Further, it's a balloon tire model and they did not come out until during the war on military models. The frames are different as well with the coupling for the two frame sections being in a different ploace on pre-war models. No question this is a post war Compax.


----------

